
The National Debt Road Trip [video] - gibsonf1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5yxFtTwDcc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Ftwitter%2Ecom%2F&feature=player_embedded
======
noonespecial
This one's good too.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWt8hTayupE&NR=1](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWt8hTayupE&NR=1)

------
gibsonf1
This is a really creative way to turn the debt into a trip across the US
showing the difference among presidents this century in miles per hour - great
visualization.

